# rigsofrods 0.36.2_3 freebsd 8.0 amd64 fails to start



## fronclynne (Apr 9, 2010)

Everything seems to build fine and [cmd=""]rorconfig[/cmd] works as expected, but running [cmd=""]RoR[/cmd] gives me:  
	
	



```
Adding Frame Listener
Assertion failed: (r >= 0), function RegisterScriptMath_Native, file /usr/ports/games/rigsofrods/work/rigsofrods-source-0.36.2/build/dependencies
/angelscript/add_on/scriptmath/scriptmath.cpp, line 35.
Abort trap
```

Searches of the forums at http://forum.rigsofrods.com/ fails to turn up anything interesting, google.com has nothing.  

One caveat is (to quote /usr/ports/games/rigsofrods/pkg-message) 
	
	



```
Note that RoR was built without CgProgramManager ogre3d plugin
(which is not avialable for FreeBSD because it depends on proprietary
NVidia CG Toolkit), which means that some visual effects will either
not work or will prevent game from running. You can always run
rorconfig and disable them.

Also note that there's some sound problems still unresolved.

Don't forget to run rorconfig before running the game.
```
And I've tried disabling everything to no effect.

In any case, help would be appreciated, success stories, etc.  Even just some candy and flowers and a little card saying "We regret to hear of your loss".


----------



## sixtydoses (Apr 10, 2010)

Running RoR gives me:


```
An exception has occured: 
####################
OGRE EXCEPTION(3:RenderingAPIException): glXCreateContext failed in GLXWindow::create at 
/usr/ports/games/rigsofrods/work/rigsofrods-source-0.36.2/build/dependencies/ogrenew/RenderSystems/GL/src/GLX/OgreGLXWindow.cpp (line 357)

You can eventually get help here:

http://wiki.rigsofrods.com/index.php?title=Error_3#GLXWindow::create
```

I've not updated my png and all though, currently most of my graphic apps aren't working so well (gimp, scrot, etc.).


----------

